# Komische Ausgabe von etc-update

## alex00

Habe eine komische Ausgabe bei etc-update. Zuerst sagt er dass 1 File Update benötigt (also nichts ungewöhnliches), dann gibt es mir eine Liste mit 144 Files aus. Was ist da faul?

----------

## Finswimmer

Müssen die denn auch alle upgedatet werden? Oder ist da nur der Wurm im Zählen drin?

Tobi

----------

## think4urs11

den Effekt hatte ich auch schon, weiß nicht mehr genau bei was, irgendwas 'fontiges glaube ich.

Irgendein Paket wirft haufenweise configs in den Ring die anscheinend von etc-update irgendwie nicht richtig erfasst werden. Diese Files lagen glaube ich alle im gleichen /etc/...-Verzeichnis - in meinem Fall hatte ich die einfach via -5 updaten lassen und gut wars.

----------

## alex00

Ok habs sie jetzt alle durchlaufen lassen. Jetzt passt es wieder.

----------

## Josef.95

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Habe eine komische Ausgabe bei etc-update. Zuerst sagt er dass 1 File Update benötigt (also nichts ungewöhnliches), dann gibt es mir eine Liste mit 144 Files aus. Was ist da faul?

 

Es sollte grundsätzlich ein:

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

 vorm etc-update ausgeführt werden!

Wenn beim world Update zb eine neue Version von xorg dabei wahr, eventuell mit geänderter ABI ,

dann kann es zu solchen Fehlern kommen.

(Der Fehler liegt hier beim User!)

MfG josef.95

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *alex00 wrote:*   Habe eine komische Ausgabe bei etc-update. Zuerst sagt er dass 1 File Update benötigt (also nichts ungewöhnliches), dann gibt es mir eine Liste mit 144 Files aus. Was ist da faul? 
> 
> Es sollte grundsätzlich ein:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Wieso das?

Ich dachte, etc-update sucht nur nach .cfg* Dateien in /etc/.

Allerdings erklärt das wiederum auch nicht, warum es zwei verschiedene Zahlen gibt.

Tobi

----------

## ok

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Es sollte grundsätzlich ein:
> 
> ```
> env-update && source /etc/profile
> ```
> ...

 

Ist mir auch neu, warum?

----------

## ps

Ich habe es auch gehabt.  Nach ein emerge qt, da warren etwa 50 *.cfg files in etc-update.  mit -3 ist jetzt alles in ordnung.

----------

